# Motorway blowout



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Offside rear tyre










Just after joining M3 accelerating up to 70 it let go, feet off the pedals steered to hard shoulder and gently braked to a halt. Then RAC arrived within 10mins of finishing the call and I was moving inside 30mins from blowout back to the MHF meet.

Symptoms had been a slight steering vibration which was only there at 70 (ok higher and lower) which we thought was aerodynamic so checked solar panel, roof bars and awning security. Even removed the solar panel and tried it at high speed. Then wondered about bearings, tyres and balance weights etc anyway rolled the van back and forward especially looking and feeling at the tyre that failed (as it was the oldest) no discernible problem, and the vibration did not seem to affect the van handling at all. I did hit a deep pothole on our way back from Hamble two weeks ago but would have said the nearside front took the brunt of that.

On the way up the M3 I said that I would take the van into ATS on Monday as I thought the vibration was getting worse for them to check over (thinking balance weights, tracking, possible pothole damage)

The tyre was a Goodyear Cargo, from the codes manufactured in 2004 in Turkey (Van registered in April 2005). it had done 49,000 miles and there was no cracking on sidewalls or circumferential splits. There was a deep series of cuts across the tread and at ATS they said that water ingress may have caused the delamination. It was 1000 miles and six weeks since MOT.

The history of the other original tyres: one suffered a rapid deflation in Germany in 2007 after picking up a huge screw/bolt through the tread the other two were replaced last year after 40,000 miles.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Reassuring post Frank, thanks. Clearly a blowout doesn't have to be the major incident that's in the back of my mind when we go anywhere. 

Glad it was all sorted quickly- that looks really nasty.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A lot depends upon the inherent stability of the vehicle I think for example a large rear overhang probably wouldn't help.

I can promise you that a front wheel blow out is much more exciting.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

My worst nightmare,glad you were all ok,like Grizzly says it looks nasty.

Val


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Very pleased to read that you are OK Frank.

My one experience of a blow out happened on the A1 when a rear tyre (or should I say tire as it was an American van) way back in the earlier part of this century burst. I was doing 60MPH at the time. I know this was correct as I was on cruise control. It was the rear nearside tyre that went. I felt a judder and started steering to the left where there was a grass verge then suddenly the steering wheel was being snatched from my hands and we swung round to the right quite violently. I felt for sure that we were going to tip over instead of which we crossed the outside lane of the duel carriageway, (fortunately there were only two), and became embedded on the crash barrier facing up the road from where we had come.

Fortunately a white van immediately behind saw the clouds of dust from the burst tyre and put on his hazard lights to stop following traffic. It was a most frightening experience. That incident unnerved me more than the RTA in 1987 that caused the physical injuries that put paid to my nursing career.

The burst tyre was later found to have been an incorrect sized one that had been fitted as were the others when the rims of all the first ones had been found to have cracks after only 20,000 miles. The replaced tyres had been inflated to 80 psi which was the pressure that should have been in the correct sized tyre for the vehicle instead of the maximum of 46 psi they should have been for the incorrectly fitted ones.

The burst tyre caused £9.500 worth of damage to the MC as the locker containing the generator had been extensively damaged. This meant that there was major coach work and electrics to be undertaken plus bodywork and new rear doors. It took the garage 18 months to finish the repair work. They kept saying the delay was caused by it being an American vehicle and there were difficulties in getting the parts. I had a similar excuse with my next MC a Burstner with a badly fitting habitation door that had to be replaced; "It is because it is German" I kept being told!

It took me 5 years to settle the claim. The tyre company eventually accepted liability but disputed the amount so we landed up in court. I was awarded £8.000 damages mainly for the psychological trauma I was left with. The costs to the tyre company for legal expenses alone were £20.000 so altogether their mistake cost them £37.500.

An experience I hope I will never go through again.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats an advert why we should carry a spare wheel if ever I saw one.

You wouldn`t try to inflate that with an aerosol would you

dave p


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

What difference did it make by having a spare make,apart from saving waiting time for repair?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Some breakdown services charge for call outs if you do not have a spare wheel! 

A blow out on a motorway at 70, every ones nightmare. Well done for surviving it safely Frank.

peedee


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

that is due to frank following the golden rule hear the bang,out of gear and both feet off, steer the gently to the hard shoulder, turn on hazards 
as for having a spare try buying a camping tyre on a sunday afternoon 
chapter


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

chapter said:


> that is due to frank following the golden rule hear the bang,out of gear and both feet off, steer the gently to the hard shoulder, turn on hazards
> as for having a spare try buying a camping tyre on a sunday afternoon
> chapter


Hi Chapter, can you advise me what I should have done?

My passengers and I just felt a judder when the tyre burst. I was in an automatic on cruise control at 60 mph. I tried to steer to the grass verge but with the rear outside wheel still revolving we were spun round to face the way we had come.

I must say that the man in the white van who was immediately behind me said what a good job I had done keeping the vehicle upright. That was more by luck I felt than anything I did!

Invicta


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to here of your troubles Frank. Glad there were no major incidents as a result - other than a raised heartbeat and a load of hassle. Blowouts aren't nice, had a couple of scary ones in a car and hence we have had Tyron Bands fitted in the hope that should we have a blowout in the van the vehicle should prove more manageable with this run-flat system. Or at least that is the theory!
Sal


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I once had a blow out in a in the middle lane of the M6 while driving a 15 seater minibus. Luckily it was one of the twin rear tyres that when but the flapping of the shredded tyre was quite a racket.
Also because it was a hire minibus there was no spare or jack 8O 

Had to drive the 10 miles home with it just flapping :roll: 

Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blow out*

I was trained that in the event of a front wheel blow out, to get on the accelerator rather than the brake, and then once steering control is regained, foot off the accelerator and allow the vehicle to roll to a stand.

Russell


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

chapter said:


> that is due to frank following the golden rule hear the bang,out of gear and both feet off, steer the gently to the hard shoulder, turn on hazards
> as for having a spare try buying a camping tyre on a sunday afternoon
> chapter


Correct on the first sentence-as to the second comment, where do you stop wiith your "Sunday afternoon" breakdown list?Must have a big trailer to carry all those spare bits to get you home.
Lots of things go bang apart from tyres. Still,cant be too careful can we?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blow out*



Rapide561 said:


> I was trained that in the event of a front wheel blow out, to get on the accelerator rather than the brake, and then once steering control is regained, foot off the accelerator and allow the vehicle to roll to a stand.
> 
> Russell


I think that certainly works with large stiff tyres, centrifugal force keeps it supporting the vehicle however doesn't work if the tyre shreds.

Anyway what is sure is that being able to steer is the most important bit and keep off the brakes until you are pointing the right way.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to support Russell on this one. That is the prescibed sequence for most vehicles, but especially for large ones. If of course you have the room to do so.

cabby


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

*Blow Out*

I am no expert on tyre damage but looking at the picture this could have been caused by an eroded road hump. Look out for the small ones, there are usually two or three spread across the road and they are roughly 1.2 metres square. 
The bad winter has caused a lot of frost damage to the edges of these with the result that they present a sharp/rough edge to the tyre sidewall which can partly rip through it. 
As the damage is on the inside tyre wall it is not noticeable, next thing is blow out at 70 mph ! 
More info available on honestjohn's web sight.

Paul


----------

